# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  معرفه سرعه الانترنت في حهازك

## sad love

موقع رائه لمعرفه سرعه ال upload و download في جهازك

الموقع>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://speedtest.net/

----------


## MR.X

مشكور يا صديقي 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

:SnipeR (27):   :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> موقع رائه لمعرفه سرعه ال upload و download في جهازك
> 
> الموقع>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> http://speedtest.net/


مشكووور يسلمو عل الموضوع ......  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## atef abd

مشكور يا مدير على هذا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (49):

----------


## goldsmith_1020

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## aj_90

مشكووور :SnipeR (31):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووو كتير ع الموضوع

----------


## rakan1988

يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع
وواصل ولاتحرمنا من جديدك .. :Bl (7):

----------


## mylife079

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## _Sa!F_

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## محمد الكناني

مشكور يا صديقي

----------

